

Facebook's 2012 - aka488
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/facebooks-2012-ipo-a-billion-users-and-a-shift-to-mobile/2012/12/24/8a4f5d52-4c46-11e2-b709-667035ff9029_story.html

======
aes256
I stopped contributing [1] to Facebook this summer and haven't looked back.

[1] I no longer make status updates, upload photos, like pages, create events,
etc. Needless to say I've never clicked an ad.

------
sahat
I deleted my Facebook this summer and haven't looked back.

------
franze
isn't 's used wrongly in the headline? (note: english isn't my native tongue,
so i could be wrong)

